# Violet Voss Cosmetics



## Jennifae (Aug 21, 2015)

Quick Links:


Review: Faux Mink 3D Lashes 
EOTD: Faux Mink 3D Lashes 
Swatches: Champagne Bubbly Glitter Kit  
Photos: Naughty or Nice Holiday Kit 
Swatches: Naughty or Nice Glitters  
Review: Matte Liquid Lipsticks 
Swatches: Spring 2016 Liquid Lipsticks 
Sneak Peek: Limited Edition Faux Mink 3D Lashes 
Review: Holy Grail Eyeshadow Palette 
EOTD: Holy Grail Palette 


What's New?




Click here for a quick review of the Holy Grail Eyeshadow Palette!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2015)

Omg, these names are so darn cute!
  I don't wear lashes, but these look amazing.
  I especially like Black Magic, Dolls just wanna have fun, eye do & Eye DGAF!
  Great review Jen!!!


----------



## Jennifae (Aug 22, 2015)

** Press samples were provided to Specktra for review consideration.*

Nothing adds instant glamour to an eye look like false lashes.  I  especially like the fluffy, natural look of mink lashes because they  look so lush and velvet-like. That said, I was looking for something  more affordable to play with, so I was really excited to hear that Violet Voss  is launching some "faux mink" lashes.  I was curious to see if I can  get that fluttery 3D mink look without paying more than 7-9 dollars for  each pair.

They have 8 new unique styles.  All of which were handmade and  cruelty-free.  Most of the lashes (with the exception of Wisp It Real  Good) were made of multi-layered synthetic hair on a flexible cotton  band.






  "*Black Magic*" lashes are ultra sexy and enticing.   These are full volume lashes with a criss-cross design and varying  lengths of synthetic fibers that are flared on the ends, creating a  subtle cat-eyed shape that will surely captivate any person that gets a  glimpse of them.






"*Dolls Just Wanna Have Fun*" are moderate to full volume  lashes that will make your eyes pop.  Thick at the roots and curled at  the ends, these lashes are perfectly layered with a chunky cut-out  design and graduated length to create a memorable doll-eyed effect.






  "*Eye DGAF*" lashes are not for the timid.  These  attention-grabbing, statement-making lashes will definitely make an  impression.  These extreme volume lashes are multi-layered and packed  with as much density as the eye can hold to make your lashes the focal  point.  (That name though!)






  "*Eye Do*" lashes are perfect for a wedding (or any  occasion really) when you want to look naturally beautiful.  These are  designed in a delicate criss-cross pattern with wispy and lush fibers to  create a dreamy, romantic look.






  "*Striptease*" lashes are sure to be a crowd-pleaser.   These long, luscious, lust-worthy lashes (sorry, that's a mouthful) were  designed in an eye-catching criss-cross pattern with full volume and  graduated length, creating a flirtatious, fluttering, feathery effect  (okay now say that 5 times fast).






"*Vamptress*" lashes are seductively flirty and sultry.   These moderate to full volume lashes were densely woven along the outer  edge to create a subtle winged effect that looks alluring and charming.






"*Wisp It Real Good*" is the only style in this release  made with natural hair hand-tied on an invisible band.  These fun and  flirty lashes are shorter at the ends and fuller towards the center,  creating a beautiful doe-eyed look. 






"*Wispy My Name*" lashes provide a gorgeous, voluminous  look.  These lashes have wispy ends that start out dainty from the inner  corner and gradually thicken at the ends.






*So, how do they wear?*  Since most of these are  multi-layered, the cotton bands are thicker and not as flexible as  invisible bands.  That said, these were extremely easy to apply and  comfortable enough to wear.  The only issue I had was Striptease  separating a little bit where the bands were stacked, but I can probably  fix it with a little glue, so it's not really a big deal. 

Overall, I really like these lashes.  I think they're great for the  price, and with the special introductory price of $50 (code: *$15off*), they end up being $6.25 each during the pre-sale promo.  That's pretty darn cheap for something with 2-3 layers.  I've only had  them for about a week, so I can't tell you how durable they are, but  these are supposed to last up to 10 or more uses, and combine that with  how inexpensive they are, I think they're great whether you wear false  lashes everyday or just want something to play with.

  My top three favorites are Black Magic, Eye Do, and Vamptress.


*Do you see anything you like? Have you tried anything from Violet Voss?*

  Where to buy: www.shopvioletvoss.com


----------



## Jennifae (Aug 25, 2015)

** Press samples were provided to Specktra for review consideration.*

*Black Magic:*





*Dolls Just Wanna Have Fun:*





*Eye DGAF:
*




*Eye Do: *


----------



## Jennifae (Aug 31, 2015)

** Press samples were provided to Specktra for review consideration.*

Video swatches of the NEW Champagne Bubbly Glitter Kit: 

https://www.instagram.com/p/8JL7_hAzmf/


----------



## Jennifae (Sep 11, 2015)

** Press samples were provided to Specktra for review consideration.*

Here's the Violet Voss Naughty or Nice Kit!


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 6, 2015)

** Press samples were provided to Specktra for review consideration.*

You can find our video swatches of the Naughty or Nice glitters on IG: 

https://www.instagram.com/p/_fJ7CAgzsS/

These are limited edition and exclusively available at shopvioletvoss.com.


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 9, 2016)

** Press samples were provided to Specktra for review consideration.*

Violet Voss recently released some matte liquid lipsticks!  





And here are some swatches for you...






*Slayed* is a pale nude with peachy undertones.  It's a bit too pale to be used alone (at least on my skin tone), but if you're looking for something to create a nice ombre lip or to lighten other shades, this should work. 
*Lust* is a medium pinky brown.  I love this one!  It's a nice everyday (office-friendly) shade. 
*Risqué* is a medium-deep berry mauve.  I think it would look gorgeous on everyone. 
*Flirt* is a dark grayish taupe brown.  It's a great color if you’re looking for something unique. 
*Excessive* is a dark espresso brown. It's perfect for a deep and dark, edgy look this winter. 
 
This liquid lipstick formula dries down to a completely matte finish.  It has a nice thin consistency that gives a semi-opaque color coverage. It can look a bit streaky with just one layer, so apply another layer to get an even coverage.  I did notice the lightest color (Slayed) cracked as soon as the second layer dried down, so instead of layering, I recommend using a lip pencil underneath.

This will stay on for several hours as long as you avoid licking your lips or eating oily food.  However, the formula can feel a bit drying over time, so make sure you prep your lips by exfoliating and use a lip balm or primer before application.

Most of the colors on their website are currently sold out, but they will be restocking soon!


Do you see anything you like?  Which one's your favorite?

Where to buy: ShopVioletVoss.com


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 9, 2016)

** Press samples were provided to Specktra for review consideration.*

Here's a sneak peek of the NEW Violet Voss  Spring 2016 Matte Liquid Lipstick shades launching Jan. 21, 2015. 





What do you think?


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 14, 2016)

** Press samples were provided to Specktra for review consideration.*

Here's a sneak peek of the NEW LE Violet Voss Faux Mink 3D Lashes!  Triple-stacked and super fluffy!



From top to bottom: _*Eye Donut Care*_, _*Just Slayin*_, _*Sexy And Eye Know It *_

Gotta love those names... and that pretty pink case! 

Availability:  Release date TBA but these will be available all weekend long at IMATS!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 15, 2016)

Lust and Risque...  never heard of them.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Apr 1, 2016)

Holy Grail palette: Anyone else interested in this? Or am I falling for IG/YT hype? x__x


----------



## boschicka (Apr 1, 2016)

LavenderPearl said:


> Holy Grail palette: Anyone else interested in this? Or am I falling for IG/YT hype? x__x



I didn't see it on social media. Saw it through VV only & decided I wanted it. Ordered it today. Still haven't seen a single review on it!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Apr 1, 2016)

Haha, I've been stalking it. xD Mainly because it reminds me so much of the Lorac Pro/Mega Pros, and I want to know if the formula is similar. In which case I can skip.

It's a gorgeous palette, though, all the warm bronzes and coppers *_* I hope you like yours! Def. update once it arrives!


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi guys! 

We posted these on IG, but in case you missed it, here are photos and swatches of the Violet Voss Holy Grail Palette.

VV sent us the HG palette so we can check it out.  Does it live up to the hype?








The first thing that stood out to me was how consistently pigmented each eyeshadow is. No duds here! 

The eyeshadows are so effortless to work with because they're incredibly smooth and creamy that they blend like a dream! They hold up exceptionally well (even on my oily lids) and last all day (8+ hours) without creasing or fading.

I don't say this lightly, but if you like these shades, I highly  recommend getting this palette as soon as it restocks. The HG palette is (hands down) the best Violet Voss product I've tried to-date.

Yes, it totally lives  up to the hype!


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 2, 2016)

Here's a quick look using the Violet Voss Holy Grail Palette.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 2, 2016)

LavenderPearl said:


> Haha, I've been stalking it. xD Mainly because it reminds me so much of the Lorac Pro/Mega Pros, and I want to know if the formula is similar. In which case I can skip.
> 
> It's a gorgeous palette, though, all the warm bronzes and coppers *_* I hope you like yours! Def. update once it arrives!



Thanks and will do!  From the pics of the palette, I'm guessing the shadows are more like the newer formula that has come out from various brands like MUFE, Natasha Denona, etc.


----------



## leonah (Jun 9, 2016)

lust and muse liquid lippies are so pretty need to try them soon. happy that beautybay finally got in VV


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 9, 2016)

@boschicka How do you like the palette?  I definitely need to try it.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 15, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> @boschicka How do you like the palette?  I definitely need to try it.



Um.....I haven't actually used.....any of the Holy Grail, Drenched Metals, or the Laura Lee palettes I have.  

I recently saw a video of someone complaining about finger swatches being amazing for these vs brush swatches being crap (used the Chikuhodo GSN-9 brush), so I did my own test with the Holy Grail palette.  I did brush swatches on top of primer using a MAC 239 brush and didn't have any problems.

I'll update more once I'm able to use them on the eyes.  I think the Laura Lee palette is the most versatile.


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 16, 2016)

I've seen a few mixed reviews about this palette. For the most part, in the reviews, the pigmentation and quality are OK and on the same level as Coastal Scents and Morphe. Having said that, I wonder if this palette is overpriced? CS and Morphe are much cheaper.

These are definitely my colors but there doesn't seem to be much variation.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 16, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Um.....I haven't actually used.....any of the Holy Grail, Drenched Metals, or the Laura Lee palettes I have.
> 
> I recently saw a video of someone complaining about finger swatches being amazing for these vs brush swatches being crap (used the Chikuhodo GSN-9 brush), so I did my own test with the Holy Grail palette.  I did brush swatches on top of primer using a MAC 239 brush and didn't have any problems.
> 
> I'll update more once I'm able to use them on the eyes.  I think the Laura Lee palette is the most versatile.



Thanks for the info!  I'm debating each of the 3 palettes, but I'm like how different are they?  And how many warm neutrals can a girl need?  Lol!


----------



## boschicka (Jun 16, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> I've seen a few mixed reviews about this palette. For the most part, in the reviews, the pigmentation and quality are OK and on the same level as Coastal Scents and Morphe. Having said that, I wonder if this palette is overpriced? CS and Morphe are much cheaper.
> 
> These are definitely my colors but there doesn't seem to be much variation.



Yeah, I don't know what it was about these palettes that pushed me to buy them.  I never buy CS or Morphe, and I don't like that they are made in China, but for some reason these were calling to me.  I'll stick to Dose of Colors from now on.


----------



## leonah (Jun 16, 2016)

I heard they are basically the same as morphe and so on from China and same cheap quality with "bad" ingredients first and that they may swatch pretty well but on the eye they fade quickly and is hard to blend/layer/get pigment on your eye without like spraying fix+ like crazy. I was going to buy the HG palette but I think I will just pay that money for ABH modern renaissance instead.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 16, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Yeah, I don't know what it was about these palettes that pushed me to buy them.  I never buy CS or Morphe, and I don't like that they are made in China, but for some reason these were calling to me.  I'll stick to Dose of Colors from now on.





leonah said:


> I heard they are basically the same as morphe and so on from China and same cheap quality with "bad" ingredients first and that they may swatch pretty well but on the eye they fade quickly and is hard to blend/layer/get pigment on your eye without like spraying fix+ like crazy. I was going to buy the HG palette but I think I will just pay that money for ABH modern renaissance instead.



Oh yikes!  Didn't realize that.  This may sound snobbish, but I tend to stay away from cosmetics made in China, if possible.  The quality control is just not there as we've seen over and over again (baby formula, dog food, etc.), and cosmetics go on some sensitive places.  This has probably just turned into a hard pass for me....money saved!


----------



## boschicka (Jun 16, 2016)

Used the Holy Grail palette today. I'm not one to brag, but I might look like I have pink eye.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 16, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Oh yikes!  Didn't realize that.  This may sound snobbish, but I tend to stay away from cosmetics made in China, if possible.  The quality control is just not there as we've seen over and over again (baby formula, dog food, etc.), and cosmetics go on some sensitive places.  This has probably just turned into a hard pass for me....money saved!



Yup. That's my issue as well. Didn't realize they were made in China until too late. Dose of Colors Hidden Treasures palette is made in the USA.  eta: Next time I'll do my research before blindly buying THREE palettes...over time....dang shiny objects always get me!


----------



## leonah (Jun 16, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Oh yikes!  Didn't realize that.  This may sound snobbish, but I tend to stay away from cosmetics made in China, if possible.  The quality control is just not there as we've seen over and over again (baby formula, dog food, etc.), and cosmetics go on some sensitive places.  This has probably just turned into a hard pass for me....money saved!



yeah it turned me off as well as I was close to buy both morphe and VV but changed my mind. I mean alright ABH glow kits are made in China but norvina and ABH company has a close watch on the products although I'm not sure why they made these in China since their shadows and so on are made in the US.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 16, 2016)

The shadows didn't fade on me and they blended fine, but they were nowhere near as intense as in the pan.  I'd say these are a skip for most people.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 16, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Used the Holy Grail palette today. I'm not one to brag, but I might look like I have pink eye.



Oh quit, you sexy tease!


----------



## boschicka (Jun 16, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Oh quit, you sexy tease!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 16, 2016)

boschicka said:


>


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I guess I'll skip.


----------



## Jayjayy (Jun 16, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> I've seen a few mixed reviews about this palette. For the most part, in the reviews, the pigmentation and quality are OK and on the same level as Coastal Scents and Morphe. Having said that, I wonder if this palette is overpriced? CS and Morphe are much cheaper.
> 
> These are definitely my colors but there doesn't seem to be much variation.



The palettes do seem a bit overpriced. Pan size appears to be smaller and shallow. Plus I don't like buying items with no return policy, especially at such a price point.  I think the standards of the factory are more important than being manufactured in China so that doesn't bother me *too* much. Or maybe I just prefer to remain ignorant lol. The chemicals in our food already has me all freaked out haha. You're right about lack of color variation, too. 

I love Coastal Scents hot pots! I've outgrown their larger palettes but the single shadows are amazing. The larger Morphe palettes are okay, definitely better quality than the 100 color Ebay palettes. 



boschicka said:


> Used the Holy Grail palette today. I'm not one to brag, but I might look like I have pink eye.



 Werk it honey!! Weeeerk!


----------



## boschicka (Jun 17, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> The palettes do seem a bit overpriced. Pan size appears to be smaller and shallow. Plus I don't like buying items with no return policy, especially at such a price point.  I think the standards of the factory are more important than being manufactured in China so that doesn't bother me *too* much. Or maybe I just prefer to remain ignorant lol. The chemicals in our food already has me all freaked out haha. You're right about lack of color variation, too.
> 
> I love Coastal Scents hot pots! I've outgrown their larger palettes but the single shadows are amazing. The larger Morphe palettes are okay, definitely better quality than the 100 color Ebay palettes.
> 
> ...


----------



## theparfumfairy (Jun 18, 2016)

I have never heard of Violet Voss until I started following trendmood1.  I have been hesitant to purchase because I am not sure if this is a Instagram fad or reputable company.  After reading this thread, I think I might not purchase.


----------

